# Anyone read Scott R.R. Bakker?



## Philip Overby (May 9, 2011)

I'm really into his Prince of Nothing series so far.  It's a change of sorts from the norm, and follows big chunks of POV all at once instead of spreading it all out over the course of the book.  It's got a strange magic system that is widely feared, lots of political intrigue, bloody battles, and somewhat strange characters.  I think it's worth a shot, as Bakker's writing is really interesting if you want a change.


----------



## Telcontar (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of author, though I have to say: Another R. R.? Geez.


----------



## Digital_Fey (May 9, 2011)

My sentiments exactly, Telcontar  Still, sounds interesting - I'm always interested in new magic systems, and a change from stereotypical fantasy would be welcome.


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (May 9, 2011)

hmmm, sounds interesting
indeed the R.R. can't be coincidence


----------



## Philip Overby (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, guys, I got RR crazy.  It's actually R. Scott Bakker.  Got the Rs in the wrong places.  

Still a cool author though.


----------



## Telcontar (May 11, 2011)

Oddly enough, that makes me feel a bit better, though the rampant use of initials in Fantasy authors' names still feels a tad pretentious to me.

I hereby vow that, should I ever be published, I will use no initials in my name.


----------



## ade625 (May 11, 2011)

I dunno, I think fantasy authors tend to use initials when their names don't sound sufficiently fantastic enough to put on a book cover. No matter what people say, the majority of people do judge a book by its cover. That's what it's there for . 
Some people have it lucky in the name department (damn Jasper Fforde) whereas others like me have painfully mundane names, and can only make them lyrically interesting by using initials.

And some people's names just don't sound good however many initials you use.
George R. R. Martin
G. Martin
G. R. R. Martin
George M.
George R. M.
GRRM

Nope, nothing


----------



## Telcontar (May 12, 2011)

I dunno. I've never bought a book because the author's name sounded cool. Now, I'll certainly pick it up if the title sounds cool, but to me an author's name is kind of like a band name. It has no merit apart from the quality of the work it represents. If the band is good, the band name becomes a symbol of greatness to me - likewise if the books are good, the author's name takes on epic meaning to me. 

I think George R. R. Martin is a fantastic name for a fantasy author, because George R. R. Martin is a fantastic fantasy author... ah, tautologies.


----------



## ade625 (May 12, 2011)

I would never say that I'd consciously made a decision about a book based on an author's name, but the subconscious can be an influence towards seemingly arbitrary decisions.


----------

